# NTVDM encountered a Hard Error



## ndebra (Feb 21, 2007)

*Hey Y'all* :hippy: 

We are running two parrallel Win server 2003 sp1 Terminal servers. The servers are installed as clones of each other but the problem we are having only shows up when a user is directed to number 2 ts server.

What happens is that the user logs on, opens the ERP system which runs on in 16 bit dos. A pop up comes up saying that there is a NTVDM Hard error, the user clicks ignore and the system starts up without any further trouble.

I have searched all over the net for the last 2 weeks trying to figure out how to correct this. I followed the Microsoft Tech Trouble Shooting instructions for this problem but it still did not fix it.  

Anyone out there have any expirience with this problem before?

Deb

___________________________________________________

"Those proud of keeping an orderly desk never know the thrill of 
finding something that they though irretrievably lost."


----------



## ndebra (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmmm... Guess noone has the same problem that I do


----------



## MikeHull (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi,

i have had this before, and it seemed to suggest that the program is looking for a path that doesnt exist.


----------



## ndebra (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Mike,

Thanks...I'll check for something like that


----------

